

Remote Controlled Auto-Pilot to prevent hijacking - monirz77
http://www.engadget.com/2007/03/08/remote-controlled-autopilot-to-prevent-hijacking/

======
z_
Surely they meant,'to enable hijacking'.

------
munin
from 2007, yay

